# What do you think about this job offer?



## TexasRanger (Feb 8, 2012)

I would really appreciate some feedback on this offer I received to work as an English language teacher at a nameless university in the UAE.

Background Info
Married w/no children
MA TESOL with 7 years of university teaching experience
No debts

Job Offer
16,000 Dirhams per month
Housing (suitable for a married couple)
5,000 Dirhams repatriation allowance at the end of the contract
30,000 one time furniture allowance
50,000 Dirhams per child school fees (up to 100,000) -- no kids, so won't be using this
Vacation (not sure about number of days, but at least 30)
Health Insurance
Vacation travel tickets for every year of service or cash in lieu


*What do you think? Would you take it?*


----------



## nazimm (Aug 13, 2010)

Looks OK for a teaching job.. I would ask for a car allowance, monthly, as you NEED a car in UAE. For the housing allowance, check the ads for what you would be comfy with and get the amount in writing that is in accordance with rent expected. They may say "suitable" but if you rent something at AED 60K per year and they turn around and tell you that's too much, "suitable" is more like AED 40K, then you have yourself a bit of gap..
Holidays are 30 anyway, but the way they are counted here includes week end so in effect you actually get something like 23 working days.
Last, travel ticket, up to you really. I would put an amount there and you decide if cash in lieu. Then up to you to get good deals on tickets or just get a nice vacation close by

Hope this helps
Zimoun


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 8, 2012)

nazimm said:


> Looks OK for a teaching job.. I would ask for a car allowance, monthly, as you NEED a car in UAE. For the housing allowance, check the ads for what you would be comfy with and get the amount in writing that is in accordance with rent expected. They may say "suitable" but if you rent something at AED 60K per year and they turn around and tell you that's too much, "suitable" is more like AED 40K, then you have yourself a bit of gap..
> Holidays are 30 anyway, but the way they are counted here includes week end so in effect you actually get something like 23 working days.
> Last, travel ticket, up to you really. I would put an amount there and you decide if cash in lieu. Then up to you to get good deals on tickets or just get a nice vacation close by
> 
> ...


They provide the apartment/house. It is not a housing allowance. When you say it is OK, do you mean it is average or above average.


----------



## nazimm (Aug 13, 2010)

Well it's around €40k/£33k/$53k per year for a teaching job so compared to Europe it's good... Don't forget: tax free you have no kids do you can put money away saved pretty easily... Compare with what you get in your home country. Unless you go out partying 4 times a week, that's good salary. Groceries are cheap (I compare with France, holland..) as long as you don't eat caviar daily!
Ask for car allowance... Anything around AED 2000 per month should get you a good ride. Petrol is, well, cheap
Hope this helps


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 8, 2012)

nazimm said:


> Well it's around €40k/£33k/$53k per year for a teaching job so compared to Europe it's good... Don't forget: tax free you have no kids do you can put money away saved pretty easily... Compare with what you get in your home country. Unless you go out partying 4 times a week, that's good salary. Groceries are cheap (I compare with France, holland..) as long as you don't eat caviar daily!
> Ask for car allowance... Anything around AED 2000 per month should get you a good ride. Petrol is, well, cheap
> Hope this helps


Thank you for sharing. I am hoping others will chime in as well. 

There is no transportation allowance.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

For a teacher, you are getting the high range of the salaries normally offered.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 8, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> For a teacher, you are getting the high range of the salaries normally offered.


Are you a teacher? If so, what level do you teach at?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

No, am not a teacher. 

Just know from talking with many people who have come as teachers. The usual range is around 12k. Have a friend who has been teaching in the uae for 8 years and is in the 15k range with a nice accomodation allowance that he is given instead of having to live in the buildings with the other teachers but he is also head of the science dividison at the school and do believe is older levels/university ??? in a british school system (I dont know how british systems work but university is like for 16 year olds ??? really I dont get it). Have a friend who works as a professor out at Al Ain univeristy, brought as an expat with family from the usa, and is on a similar package as you have been offered but he is living in al ain where that amount goes quite a bit further.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 8, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> No, am not a teacher.
> 
> Just know from talking with many people who have come as teachers. The usual range is around 12k. Have a friend who has been teaching in the uae for 8 years and is in the 15k range with a nice accomodation allowance that he is given instead of having to live in the buildings with the other teachers but he is also head of the science dividison at the school and do believe is older levels/university ??? in a british school system (I dont know how british systems work but university is like for 16 year olds ??? really I dont get it). Have a friend who works as a professor out at Al Ain univeristy, brought as an expat with family from the usa, and is on a similar package as you have been offered but he is living in al ain where that amount goes quite a bit further.


How would you compare Al Ain to Abu Dhabi. Which would you choose? Why?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I dont like big cities so ---- I ---- would choose Al Ain. I also dont drink or go to bars. I also find that going to Sharjah/Al Ain/Ajman means that weekends I do that, I save quite a bit of money over the weekends that I stay in Dubai.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 8, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> I dont like big cities so ---- I ---- would choose Al Ain. I also dont drink or go to bars. I also find that going to Sharjah/Al Ain/Ajman means that weekends I do that, I save quite a bit of money over the weekends that I stay in Dubai.


How long have you been in the UAE?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

2 years, 2 months, and 29 days.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

TexasRanger said:


> ...5,000 Dirhams repatriation allowance at the end of the contract...


Just a small comment, Emirates fly directly to Houston twice a day.

The rate is in the range of 5000 - 15000 AED for each round trip coach ticket depending what time of year and how far ahead you purchased the tickets.

One-way ticket isn't much cheaper.

So you will have to use some of your own money when time to repatriate, especially if you plan to ship anything too.

Don't know about the rest since I don't have any friends who are teachers...


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 8, 2012)

ccr said:


> Just a small comment, Emirates fly directly to Houston twice a day.
> 
> The rate is in the range of 5000 - 15000 AED for each round trip coach ticket depending what time of year and how far ahead you purchased the tickets.
> 
> ...


I think the repatriation allowance is not really meant for flights. That is what the travel allowance is for -- I think. The contract is for three years. I would hope to stay for six or more if it turns out to be good. I imagine that there will be more than enough money to get back home -- wherever that is.


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

TexasRanger said:


> I would really appreciate some feedback on this offer I received to work as an English language teacher at a nameless university in the UAE.
> 
> Background Info
> Married w/no children
> ...



My husband is in the education field but not at the university level. He was actually very close to taking a position in a university but ultimately chose another offer. It seems like he was in a similar position in that he was able to choose the location as they have quite a few campuses, and he chose Dubai. 

Anyway about the money, he earns something similar. His base is higher, but there is a 9K housing allowance monthly, we had to get it ourselves, a car allowance only 2K monthly, 20K furnishing allowance, and 30K I think, it might be 60, not sure cause we dont have school age kids yet, for the education allowance. the rest is exactly the same. 

Where are you now in the US? If I can pry a little are you at a private or state college or university? Is the university in UAE an affiliate? 

I think its a great experience for a single guy and it totally depends on your interests outside of school/work, where you might like it best.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 8, 2012)

EmilieTS said:


> My husband is in the education field but not at the university level. He was actually very close to taking a position in a university but ultimately chose another offer. It seems like he was in a similar position in that he was able to choose the location as they have quite a few campuses, and he chose Dubai.
> 
> Anyway about the money, he earns something similar. His base is higher, but there is a 9K housing allowance monthly, we had to get it ourselves, a car allowance only 2K monthly, 20K furnishing allowance, and 30K I think, it might be 60, not sure cause we dont have school age kids yet, for the education allowance. the rest is exactly the same.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. I am sorry, but I cannot share which university (or type) it is. It is too risky.

May I ask what his base salary is? Was 9k sufficient for housing? 

I am currently living and teaching in Saudi Arabia. I have been teaching abroad in several countries for nearly eight years now. My wife and I will go to the UAE together.


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

Sorry I thought you were still in the US, I ask only because a friend of mine had experience at a community college there and her base is 15K with single accomodation. Have another friend almost straight out of college himself, and at a high school level here he was getting 12K with single accomodation. 

I would like more than 9K but its definitely enough for two people.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 8, 2012)

EmilieTS said:


> Sorry I thought you were still in the US, I ask only because a friend of mine had experience at a community college there and her base is 15K with single accomodation. Have another friend almost straight out of college himself, and at a high school level here he was getting 12K with single accomodation.
> 
> I would like more than 9K but its definitely enough for two people.


Interesting. The spread between 15,000AED and 12,00AED is not very much. However, this university that wants to hire me has very high standards. You need at least an MA in TESL/TEFL/TESOL and 5 years of experience to even be considered, so it is a very professional environment. That is attractive. However, considering the fact that I make 20,000AED with housing here in Saudi Arabia, it is a tough call.


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

fyi any American affiliated university would be double.... they're not just teachers, they're professors


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

TexasRanger said:


> However, considering the fact that I make 20,000AED with housing here in Saudi Arabia, it is a tough call.


For 4,000 AED difference, I would personally move from Saudi to UAE in a nanosecond since the living standards are as different as day and night.

I am currently hiring engineers to go to Saudi and having a tough time finding qualified people willing to go.


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

I was going to say something to that effect myself, but it seems to be a touchy subject around here...


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 8, 2012)

EmilieTS said:


> fyi any American affiliated university would be double.... they're not just teachers, they're professors


LOL! "They're professors!" Are you talking about people teaching English?

Actually my job offer holds a faculty rank also and it is open to promotion.


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

you would be surprised how many people call themselves doctors if they know how to apply a band aid!


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

I personally think you would be happy with it, and it seems like a good career move, growth wise.


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> I dont like big cities so ---- I ---- would choose Al Ain. I also dont drink or go to bars. I also find that going to Sharjah/Al Ain/Ajman means that weekends I do that, I save quite a bit of money over the weekends that I stay in Dubai.


This is great money for teaching ....great perks offered too. Perhaps you can exchange childrens allowance for a car allowance....I would def recommend you take this offer...as I imagine it will be a while before you get one as good...
you can drive from Al Ain to A/Dhabi or Dubai in a few hours..and stay with friends or a reasonable hotel for 50 Euro's if you feel the need ...but if you haven't worked here before I am sure you will have so much fun exploring and sight-seeing there that you wil not be too fussed... you can save a lot of money too on that salary...
good luck!


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 8, 2012)

RedMac said:


> This is great money for teaching ....great perks offered too. Perhaps you can exchange childrens allowance for a car allowance....I would def recommend you take this offer...as I imagine it will be a while before you get one as good...
> you can drive from Al Ain to A/Dhabi or Dubai in a few hours..and stay with friends or a reasonable hotel for 50 Euro's if you feel the need ...but if you haven't worked here before I am sure you will have so much fun exploring and sight-seeing there that you wil not be too fussed... you can save a lot of money too on that salary...
> good luck!


Thanks. The position is in Abu Dhabi. Would that change your analysis at all?


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

Abu Dhabi is still quite active! There are a lot of things to do and some things are less expensive from what I have seen. There are a lot of educators and facilities there and I still think it would be a smart move.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Yes, AD is still light year ahead of Saudi!


----------



## Patsy66 (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi

Have been in the education sector for 17 years here this is a good offer take it why would you even be asking this question - it is tax free and you get a housing allowance and yes that school fee thing sucks have the same have work colleagues getting two lots paid and I have grown up kids so don't receive the allowance either - if you have friends telling you they get paid more they are well kind of not telling you the real facts.

Do check the holidays as actually teachers get 60 days paid leave in total with public holidays- you can check this with the Ministry of Labour and Social Affairs.

Hope this helps


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 8, 2012)

Patsy66 said:


> Hi
> 
> Have been in the education sector for 17 years here this is a good offer take it why would you even be asking this question - it is tax free and you get a housing allowance and yes that school fee thing sucks have the same have work colleagues getting two lots paid and I have grown up kids so don't receive the allowance either - if you have friends telling you they get paid more they are well kind of not telling you the real facts.
> 
> ...


What are normal holidays for EFL lecturers at UAE universities? What level do you teach at?


----------



## Patsy66 (Feb 11, 2012)

It varies from Uni to Uni - SAE KV an Australian Uni - and make sure you get everything in writing stamped and signed - and working in this region is probably the hardest work you will ever do - there is a reason the salaries are as high as they are. It is rewarding and challenging working here I have done it for 17 years but like everywhere it has it's good days and it's bad ones and oh boy are the bad ones bad.

Hope this helps


----------



## throknor (Feb 11, 2012)

what other jobs are around in dubai say for somone just getting out of military ??


----------



## Patsy66 (Feb 11, 2012)

TexasRanger said:


> Thanks. The position is in Abu Dhabi. Would that change your analysis at all?


Abu Dhabi is far more expensive than Dubai if that is actually humanly possible lol and do remember if you go out in this city a pint sets you back on average at roughly £ 8.00 yes that is read correctly about aed 40 - aed 50 a pack of say Iceland's I think it is bacon that has 99p sticker in it will also set you back a whopping £7. And someone will blog back that there is happy hour that's only an hour. There is no cheap in the UAE there is expensive and megga expensive.

If like myself you are from London or NYC you will not notice the difference.


----------



## Patsy66 (Feb 11, 2012)

throknor said:


> what other jobs are around in dubai say for somone just getting out of military ??


Most are Abu Dhabi based and hard to find


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 8, 2012)

Patsy66 said:


> It varies from Uni to Uni - SAE KV an Australian Uni - and make sure you get everything in writing stamped and signed - and working in this region is probably the hardest work you will ever do - there is a reason the salaries are as high as they are. It is rewarding and challenging working here I have done it for 17 years but like everywhere it has it's good days and it's bad ones and oh boy are the bad ones bad.
> 
> Hope this helps


Thanks for sharing. I am interested in information re UAE. I am familiar with working in the ME in general because I currently work in Saudi.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 8, 2012)

Patsy66 said:


> Abu Dhabi is far more expensive than Dubai if that is actually humanly possible lol and do remember if you go out in this city a pint sets you back on average at roughly £ 8.00 yes that is read correctly about aed 40 - aed 50 a pack of say Iceland's I think it is bacon that has 99p sticker in it will also set you back a whopping £7. And someone will blog back that there is happy hour that's only an hour. There is no cheap in the UAE there is expensive and megga expensive.
> 
> If like myself you are from London or NYC you will not notice the difference.


However, isn't this relative. Beer and Bacon are luxury items in a place like the UAE. Of course they are going to be more expensive. It is still a Muslim country after all. 

I imagine that normal grocery shopping is relatively okay, right? I also imagine more local type of restaurants would also be relatively cheap.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

throknor said:


> what other jobs are around in dubai say for somone just getting out of military ??


Suggest to go to the military contracting companies directly (lockheed, dynacorp, etc). Lots of jobs in the uae for the right previous MOS's.


----------

